# New Station Designed After John Allens



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Like many other modelers, when working in HO scale 25-30 years ago there were a few articles and then a book published on John Allens Gorre and Daphited RR.
Floor to ceiling scenery and bridges of every style, and with a awesome style of setting the mood for lets build a railroad. I know this man inspired a lot of people to get into the hobby. 
He had one particular structure that I really took a fancy to, and that was the station at the bottom of Squawbottom, some referred to it as the witches hat station. 
this building is far from a normal station, I don't have enough information or pictures to make a replica, so i will just create a station from total scratch, and lets see how it turns out. 
I have drawn this building out in Sketchup, a 3D CAD program, since this building is built somewhat like a triangle, the roof is really the most challenging. This building has no square corners, except for the added kitchen. The kitchen looks like it was added on a few years after the main construction. 
My construction technique is different from most, my structures stay outside all year around. Tempatures from zero to 100, I make my buildings out of steel. 
Yes i have an advantage I own a steel fabricating business, with lots of tools, and yes I love T O O L S







. 
I some where lost my pictures of the beginning construction, I will start in about 2/3 of the way in the process, besides the beginning is just cutting and welding.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the front of the triangle, the front door is recessed, the building is built on a steel base made out of 16 gage. I am planning on having trains coming into both sides, Maybe!!! we'll see.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking into the front door opening


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have started adding the Magic sculpt, on the floor and walls in the door opening, the next picture will show what the copper tubes are for, 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have always liked the construction of the building at the North Rim Grand Canyon, Placing magic sculpt on the copper tubing. It does not have to be copper, it was in the scrap barrell and the right size. This stuff will stick to almost everything, it bonds the copper to the building. 
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The trees in the doorway were picked out of the timber with limbs on the sides so they can support the arched rockway above the door opening. 
Dennis


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey looking good. Keep the pics coming. The oblong window detail is quite impressive.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting architecure!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW! Very impressive. Dennis, you are a man of many materials. I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Placing the arched stones above the door opening and the stone on the left side, the acrylic for the door is frosted and is leaning in the opening, the post on the left side has been turned into TREE post to match the front.








The right side has the stone layed up, the post have been covered and the supports under the roof and on top of post has been covered with the magic sculp and given the wood grain effect and nail holes. 










The left side the stone been laid up, freight door on the left under the roof.










Roofing the witches hat, one shingle at a time







, took around 9 hours to roof this part of the roof, I made several rings out of plastic, drawing a line around the cone will give a guide, for the shingles. A line every two or three rows will keep the shingles straight enough for me.









The top on the cone, it is made out of magic sculp, laid up on a 3 inch lenght of 1/2 inch black pipe, then turned down on a wood lathe. The pipe sets in the hole in the top of the cone, this also gives a place for the shingles to come up under and keeps the water from going under the shingles.










The kitchen in the back, if you notice I have done two different style of stone the right side is cut stone and left side is field stone. It is to represent a kitchen fire that destroyed the kitchen and in the rebuild a different stone was used. The door has been installed getting ready for the siding. 










Windows installed, the windows and doors are made from three layers of acrylic, 1/16" thick each, I like to use vanition blinds on the inside of windows, it represents a little more life than frosted glass. 









Layed down a layer of magic sculp on left side and pushed strips of acrylic to represent board and battens, the neet thing about the magic scupt is it is so easy to give it the wood grain look. 









Pushing in the battens










The siding on the kitchen done.











Stairs built and test fitted, stairs constructed of the 1/16" acrylic , mostly in 3 layers.



















Back side


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, WOW! and kind of freaky too! 

-Brian


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Very impressive! I'm assuming you scribed the Magic Sculpt to look like stone, bark, or whatever. Lots of work, as is the roofing job. Just seeing also those shingles makes my eyes glaze over.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a gorgeous piece of work! There's a Yahoo discussion group devoted to the G&D which I followed for a while; I think somebody there was planning to make a kit (HO, of course







) of one of the stations, but I don't remember which one.

Looking forward to seeing yours finished and planted -- it's a work of art!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

a finished view










View of front door



















People needs to see what is going on outside










Backside of the building, you can see the two different types of stone.










Another view







































The top lifted off, since made out of steel, it is still heavy enough to with stand the forces of Missouri weather










Looking at the mayors office in the center window










Looking down into the mayors office










the scene in front of the bank, a slight view of the inside through the window










A scene under the roof . The table and chairs are all scratch built.









Winchesters gun shop sign look who the gunsmith is, do you recognize the name.










A view of the western cedar shake shingles that I make for my buildings, 3-1/4" strips sure makes roofing a building faster and easier, cut on a laser machine.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!!! You must have had the enitre town working on that. It lends new meaning to an oval (round) office. And to think that you kept this a secret at the convention ... or did you do it all after your returned? The carving alone must have taken untold hours. You have truly made John Allen proud. I am really at a loss for words.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard
Did you not see it at the convention, if not it doesn't surprise me the way they did their modeling contest room. The Mashville Station won Best of Show, 
I am proud of that.
Thank you for your compliments, and really doing the stone work does not involve a tremendous amount of time. Each side takes around three hours.
Thanks Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's incredible!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one of the best, if not THE best, scratch built buildings I have ever seen. Thank you for sharing it with us. Your construction techniques will be valued by us for many years.

It is truly an inspiration.

Doc


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Wonderful work. Isn't Charles Winchester III one of the doctors from MASH? 

Joe


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The name of the station is Mashville 
look who the mayor and the president of the bank is. 
The name on the kitchen and the name in front of the freight door, 
But you are observant 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't see a freight door.

Where is "Klinger's Dress Shoppe"?

And B.J. Hunicut's Tonsorial? (I know, that is a horrible pun... but he had that ostentatious moustache, so I figure he may have gone into barbering.)


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great work of Art! 

I was along for the name game from Hotlips' Kitchen.... 

Kinda expected to see Father MaCahey's(dang I fegot his name) sitting and meditation room..... 

John


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the model, love the references to a great show. Where's Blake's Bait and Tackle? How does sculpty stand up to the weather and elements?


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Dennis, you sure do have more patience than I do on building a station like 
as you did, great work it will be something to be proud of. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Woops i will post a few more pics tonight to include a couple more signs.
Eventually I will have a few more buildings around the station with a few more of the casts, the Clinger Boutique and fine Dresses building is already started, it is a HOOT. 
As far as Magic Sculpt and the outside elements, it will hold up for years, Jack Verducci said he has had it outside for 20 years plus, and it is used in the movie industry and it stays outside. My depot I built for the Phoenix show, has been outside since then and looks great. Can't really tell but I am sure the sun has faded the paint a little, you know how changes are gradual and not noticed much. I love it because of durability and you can do so much with it. 
Thanks for all the wonderful compliments
Dennis


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing piece of work - 5 stars out of 5!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, 

Gorgeous piece of work and I love the architectural complexity. John Allen would be proud indeed I'm sure.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I think this structure surpasses the original in every possible category. Fantastic modeling! Just for those who had not seen the original, here is a small crop from a larger pix that I found on the web.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Hotlips sign on side above the bank










Rizzo's sign 










Rizzo's freight door










Dr Pierce sign on the hardware side



















Looking inside Hotlips










view 2










View 3









Thanks for all the nice compliments.
Dennis


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

_That_ is art.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Second that! It's truey art! 
Fantastic building, great techniques.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The station is fantastic, and I love the references to the characters from MASH. Will the station be served by a locomotive numbered 4077?









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys thanks for your compliments. And a train or a Goose with the number 4077 is a great idea, thanks for the idea Dennis


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*WoW!!! *Great model and the *MASH* theme just adds to it.

Craig


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, one more great building for your layout. Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I DID get to see this at the HAGRS events and was quite simply BLOWN AWAY! Thank you very much for posting! So many how-to's you can post from this structure please! Like, how did you make them signs?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dennis, 

Truly excellent work, with a very impressive, good looking and in addition a most unusual building. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow!!! I love it! Very imaginative and beautiful!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Now that's a Master pc. Great details...*


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey what's the source for the furniture inside Hot Lips. 
Robert


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the compliments 
The signs and the furniture are made on a laser machine, The signs are made from exterior grade acrylic, they are mirrored and glued back to back, the furniture is also made of a solid color exterior acrylic. 
I make the chairs in 5 pieces, they snap together so they are very easy to assemble and glue together, the tables are a trestle type table that snaps together, again I can glue a set of 2 chairs and a table together in less than 3 minutes. I paint them after the glue dries, make a great affect, and besides chairs are a major part of life. 
I can hear the questions, how much does a laser machine cost, My business has two one cost 26,000 i bought the second one used Epilog 40watt 14,000. A friend of mine has seen all I do with mine and he is looking at a small 30 watt table top for 8,000, they are an expensive toy, but they are more fun than a barrell of monkeys. My brother in law said if the government knew you had that much fun with a tool ,they would not let you wright it off. Well they probably will soon start taxing fun anyhow so enjoy it while you can. 
Dennis


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Tallented and witty, you need a bottle of grape nehi (sp) on one of the tables at Hotlip's


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Very inspirational. I'm going to try some of your techniques. I also like the MASH theme throughout the tenants. 
Dave


----------

